# Three counties western show at Malvern



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi
do I book direct through the home page of this site or do I book through someone else.
Sorry if I seem a bit daft ( I am blond!!!!)

We have not been to this show and do not know what the order of things are

Thanks
Jakki

Should this have been in the " Stupid Question " Part !!! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jakki

Click on the link on the home page for Malvern then add your name to the rally list. You should get an e.mail from us when you have added your name

Then click on the website link for Warners this will take you to the booking page of Warners website. Remember to put Motorhomefacts as the club you want to camp with.



When you have booked with Warners click on the e.mail that you got from us and that will confirm you on our rally list.

If you don't get the e.mail from us just pm one of the rally staff to confirm you.

Hope this all makes sense :roll: 




Jacquie


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

How wonderful, thank you so much I am on the case already
Look forward to putting some faces to the names
Jakki


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

All booked, I have paid and booked and stated to camp with motorhomefacts

I see it is half booked already, so all you members need to get a move on.

Thank you Jacquie, look forward to meeting you
Jakki


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Jakki but you wont get to meet me at Malvern as I am not there this year. Your rally marshals are RobMD and RichardandMary who I am sure will make you most welcome.


Jacquie


----------

